# Dark Eye Make Up..fotd!!!!



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

sooo here is how my make up was 2day...


























I Used..

Eyes...
MAC Eyepaint - Graphito
Nars Eyeshadow - Night Breed
MAC Eyeshadow - Electra
Lancome Artliner
Eylure Lashes
Chanel Intense Eye Pencil
Lancome Hypnose Mascara

Face...
Almay Foundation
MAC Blusher - Pink swoon
MAC Beauty Powder - Pearl Blossom

Lips..
MAC Lipstick - Real Doll
Dior addict Gloss - 257
MAC Lip Pencil - Dervish


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2007)

you carry dramatic makeup soooo well.


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

thanksss xxxx


----------



## little teaser (May 20, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 20, 2007)

Oh i love smokey eyes!!
The lips are cute with this look.


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

thanks girliess...


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

****tutorial In Tutorial Section****


----------



## juicyaddict (May 20, 2007)

very pretty! i love your blue eyes.  i like your shirt too!


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

thanksss x


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 20, 2007)

Youre so cute and your makeup is flawless


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

thanks gurrl xx


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 20, 2007)

stunning....what almay foundation is it?x


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xvanityxwhorex* 

 
_stunning....what almay foundation is it?x_

 
it issss
16 hour amazing lasting
or somthing
and it really does last <3
i love it xx


----------



## astronaut (May 20, 2007)

I saw your tut for this, I think it looks sexy!


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

thanks lovely x


----------



## c00ki312 (May 20, 2007)

really suits you. i love the lips and the colour!


----------



## mzreyes (May 20, 2007)

gorgeous!! The perfect smokey eye! And it's nice to see it with a pink lip color instead of a nude one. Although nude lips also look good with smokey eyes!


----------



## slvrlips (May 20, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2007)

oooh! I love this!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2007)

I agree with shimmer, you do some amazing dramatic and smokey looks


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2007)

I am a copycat because I am sooo going to do this look.


----------



## Dana72 (May 21, 2007)

very pretty - love it!


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 21, 2007)

gorgeous, i absolutely love it <3


----------



## d_flawless (May 21, 2007)

you're awesome, this is very rock star.

i like the matte-ness of the black with the shine of the silver


----------



## applefrite (May 21, 2007)

Very pretty !!!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

thanks everyone
your all so sweet <3
luvluvluv xxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkas (May 21, 2007)

Hot as always!!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 21, 2007)

Yowza! *wolf whistle* You are an absolute doll! What a lovely look on you.


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

loool thankss xxxx


----------

